

EFF: Help Us Protect Mesh Networking From Overbroad Patents - magicalist
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/06/mesh-networking-good-overbroad-patents-bad

======
WhoIsSatoshi
Is there a point at which regular people will realize what is going on? The
only ones who seem to care are the few people who understand the implications
- everyone else content being a sheep, satisfied with explanations given by
government in place. For our sake, connect with peers, talk about what is
going on, dwell and aspire to learn more.

~~~
m-r-a-m
For (software) patents, I don't think regular people will care until they
start hearing about jobs going to other countries because entrepreneurs can't
deal with the legal costs. Right now everyone puts up with it because of other
benefits of being in the US. Given the rate of new patents, this scenario
could happen.

~~~
WhoIsSatoshi
I don't see patents as critical to the masses. Look at Germany - they are
trying to abolish software patents altogether (src:
[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/06/german-parliament-
says...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/06/german-parliament-says-no-more-
software-patents)). I am worried that regular people will be the ones
enslaving us all. Will Iceland become some kind of freedom haven? Will people
migrate to seateds instead to create a waterworld of the future? I'm very
disheartened by the present: I would like to do something, but can't figure
out what to push towards.

~~~
adamcanady
Same here, it's a tough situation and it's hard to know where to help.

